# good 'ole winter weather



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Got check my tow ropes and winch cable over today. Make sure I've got plenty of road flares and such. Supposed to have freezing drizzle and snow here on Sunday, so I get to spend the day playing in it, pulling folks out of ditches.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep, winter is just around the corner. But as I have gotten older, I have learned to appreciate all four seasons for what they are. Makes life more interesting I think.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

My parents took me along to Jamaica once for Christmas. It was a good vacation, but it wasn't Christmas. Makes me wonder why someone would want to live in a place with no snow. And all that fresh green and floeers of spring. Fall's trees on fire... I agree. Life with no seasons isn't a real life. I'd be bored to death.

Of course I'd reconsider if my rich uncle wanted to give me a private island and the sailboat to go with it


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Light gentle snow is falling here, in Toronto.. not enough yet, can't wait to wake up one morning and see snow everywhere  My hubby wants to move to Florida haha NEVER!!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I was raised in Wisconsin and lived over 2/3 of my life in ILLannoyed. While I like snow, at some point in your later years, snow becomes more of a detriment. As I sit outside in the warm sun of Arizona or later sit outside in the warm evening and watch the stars before going to bed, I feel so sorry for my friends stuck in the snow, trying to start their snow blower, or slowly digging out their driveway. Sometimes I notice a smile spreading across my face as I think about them. I know, my bad!
View attachment 7948


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I wanted to buy a tow rope because I have the front hooks on my Chevrolet. But I don't want to beat on my truck its old. So ill mind my own business. Too many different people moved into this town. They should just build a police station at the scotrun exit. They are always finding coke and AK's at that exit. Few days ago it was twelve pounds of pot.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I was raised in Wisconsin and lived over 2/3 of my life in ILLannoyed. While I like snow, at some point in your later years, snow becomes more of a detriment. As I sit outside in the warm sun of Arizona or later sit outside in the warm evening and watch the stars before going to bed, I feel so sorry for my friends stuck in the snow, trying to start their snow blower, or slowly digging out their driveway. Sometimes I notice a smile spreading across my face as I think about them. I know, my bad!
> View attachment 7948


That comic is hilarious


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

But true!


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

I live in the Northeast and we're expecting our first snowfall in the morning - just grassy areas. However, despite the cold, shoveling, energy-sucking winter... i still love it! I grew up in Southern California where there are no seasons. Having Winter, Spring, Summer and Fall as distinct seasons is a joy to me. About the time I've had enough of a season, a new one comes along! 

I'm looking forward to winter - I've prepped for it and will enjoy it!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Im from Maine originally but moved to Southern California in 1971 and have hated it ever since.... there is no snow here, Its brown all the time.. I cant wait till next year to get up to Oregon where there is some water and snow in the winter..


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Up in the UP of Michigan,where we live we got 14 inches of the heavy wet stuff.A weather watcher a few miles from here recorded 41 inches!.we sure are glad we live here by the big lake instead of up there(Negaunee Mi).snowthrower sure got a workout yesterday.and its not really winter yet.as we grow older,this is getting ridiculous!,we have 6 months more of this.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I am tired of that white four letter stuff already.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have lived my entire life in "4 season" climate. I would be perfectly happy to try a "1 season" climate or a while provided that climate was summer.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I guess the good Lord knew what he was doing when he built this ole Earth. Different places for different people. If 84 degree Christmas floats your boat who am I to say otherwise? Here in WV, My opinion only, about the time I really get sick of a season, it changes to another season. Ok, to be honest, Those warm almost perfect days of spring and autumn could last longer, but otherwise, I am happy with what we have.
I usually quit mowing grass around mid October, and usually don't fire the mower back up till near Easter. Man, If I had to mow year round, what a bummer.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Yep cold front got here too,60 degrees wind n/w at 20. We have lots of white stuff too, we call it sand.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Snow all but melted on the ground,sun is out @ 36 F. A few miles to the south got 9 " of the white stuff.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Our high today is twenty five. Several little flurries so far.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Inor said:


> I have lived my entire life in "4 season" climate. I would be perfectly happy to try a "1 season" climate or a while provided that climate was summer.


I actually wish we had a full 4 seasons. Right here where we are in Texas, we only have two. It's either fry your eggs on the sidewalk, or bring in the brass Monkeys.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

One inch of snow predicted tonight. Did get a 30 foor tow line today.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

3 days no water. Pipes frozen well frozen. Using buckets and wood stove to melt snow for animals.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

We have thick snowfall right now! Love it


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It is going to be 30 degrees, tonight. Denton is delighted!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeep said:


> 3 days no water. Pipes frozen well frozen. Using buckets and wood stove to melt snow for animals.


 I'll have to admit Jeep, if I had that to deal with, I would probably have a less favorable view of winter, then again, if I grew up in the area, probably not.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

We have some work in progress to warm up the plumbing. I didn't grow up in it, this is my 6th Winter here. But a real good reality check of how unprepared I am. Now its game on


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

6 days 'til Cancun... 6 days 'til Cancun...


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Goodie for you lol


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I love winter! It gets down to the high forties at night!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Ha ha ha , it was 6....6 degrees this morning at 9 am.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I really feel for you Jeep... I am _not_ going to complain about how cold it is anymore when it gets below 70.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

This cold winter weather is getting dangerously cold! We have a 3 mph wind chill on top of it! I'm thinking about closing the windows tonight!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

For those of you who live in snow and want warmer weather, I understand but anywhere that there is not snow is pretty much a desert or in a drought. I drink water I get at the water store at .50 a gallon... Tap water here is so bad that I dont even like to shower with it.. I have 2 filters on the water just for shower. 

Water is expensive here because we dont have any and they are going to jack up the bill probably more then double because they are thinking of finally bringing the desalinization plant in Santa Barbara online... They built is back in the 80's and it worked 1 or 2 days and then we had a rainy season so they shut it down (it cost millions to build with tax payer money) now they said it would take even more to get it back online and up to code then to build a new one but they will just fix the one that should have been working all the time since because its not their money, its ours..

I am so glad to know I am moving out of HELLifornia next year but it is taking way too long to get here...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have dreamed of leaving Wisconsin and the snow behind some day. Then we elected Scott Walker 3 times in 4 years and Wisconsin looked better over night.. Grand kids are all here we are staying . But I will escape for some winter rides down south now and then.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I won't leave the hardship of winter here for anything else.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I moved away from a snowy area, to a much less snowy place. As much as I pretend to hate the white stuff, I doubt I'd be happy somewhere without it.

I gotta have some change with the seasons. As pleasant as 80 degrees and sunny would be, I would probably get sick of that if the climate didn't change much over the year.

Though, I noticed when moving away from a colder climate you don't realize how many coats you actually have. Living up north I probably had more jackets than t shirts. :what:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Snow has it's good points . We are less likely to get over run with people moving here. Wisconsin we have water good water and lots of it.
Winter can be fun but I am just not into snow mobiles. I just watch them ride by on my land. The ATV is fun to run around the snow in for a bit.
Plow on the front makes clearing a long drive way fun.
27 degrees out now no snow but it will be coming soon. Motorcycles are in their room but not put away for the winter yet.
We did have a wonderful Fall this year.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I've seen this snow stuff a time or three. I am the guy you fear when driving in winter conditions. Our schools shut down for an inch of the dreaded white stuff. No plows and barely any sand for the roads. Like NTX said: we have two seasons, freeze your butt off or sweat your butt off.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have never lived in a place that did not have snow and sub-zero temps every year. Really, the snow does not bother me. It is the sub-zero temps and the period of time in the spring when it is slightly above freezing, all the snow is melting and it is humid as hell, but still cold. That wet cold goes right through me. The older I get, the less my joints like it. I may find the high desert on SE AZ is less agreeable than Minnesota, then I will move back to SD or WI. Minnesota has become FAR to liberal. Hasta la vista baby!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://abc7chicago.com/society/young-girl-keeps-santa-company-for-breakfast/394917/

Ok own up to it. Which one of you was this. You guys need more fashion sense.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I picked up a group from NE P A yesterday, the snow had just started. We headed to Indy for the weekend. They told me this morning they got a foot of snow overnight.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> I picked up a group from NE P A yesterday, the snow had just started. We headed to Indy for the weekend. They told me this morning they got a foot of snow overnight.


There aint crap here. Stuck to the grass but not the road.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I mislead you. North East PA is near Erie and the name of the town.


----------

